# Apple Watch 2 owners



## ronalddheld

I will start this out. Who is buying one, and which model? I first have to get an IPhone, so I will have to wait a while for economic reasons.


----------



## MrDagon007

I will be buying one for my wife as a belated birthday gift, belated becajse she preferred to wait for v2. Btw she gave me a v1 last xmas which I often wear.
I am thinking of this one:










And add as an extra a new nylon strap like this combination which works well :


----------



## Fer Guzman

Definitely ordering one tonight. I am torn right now between getting a 42mm SS or going ceramic and wearing either with a navy strap. I've been looking for a picture of a guy wearing the ceramic to see how it looks but no luck. I'm worried it might look to feminine. The Hermes deployant is so cool but I've found the rubber to be more comfortable and convenient than the leather loop I have so I'd probably stick to the rubber.Went for the ceramic, I'll see how I like it with a different strap and how it looks in a professional environment hahaha.


----------



## BarracksSi

I want to get one of the aluminum Nike models for my wife. She uses the Nike+ Run app on her phone, and having the watch app's complication automatically set in the Nike faces makes it easier to use (hardly any setup needed, I'd say).

The breathable perforated sport band looks good, too. I'd get the band for my SS Gen1 if I could.

edited to add screenshot. Maybe this one, because it matches a pullover she's got:


----------



## heatharnold

My wife is ordering one tonight! She is just getting the aluminum 42 with the black strap. She is already looking for new straps. I'm hoping the update to mine can keep up with hers!


----------



## scentedlead

I’m gonna get one of the aluminum ones as an x-mas present to myself. Now I gotta figure out if I want silver or gold (and I’m keeping the old one so black is redundant), and what color strap?

The old one will be for sleep tracking and the new one will be for wearing out and about. For those getting a new one, are you keeping the old one, and if so, for what purposes?


----------



## ronalddheld

I think I need to see a ceramic model to decide.


----------



## TaTaToothy

I never tried the first-gen model and probably won't try this one. I wish there were a way to try the thing for a few days, because I might really like it, but am not ready to spring for one based on what I know now. I don't have any local friends with one I might borrow.


----------



## ronalddheld

I presume the new models are in Apple stores(for viewing)?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I ordered the ceramic, 42mm, should get it on the 16th. I'm hoping it doesn't look to feminine with a navy strap.



TaTaToothy said:


> I never tried the first-gen model and probably won't try this one. I wish there were a way to try the thing for a few days, because I might really like it, but am not ready to spring for one based on what I know now. I don't have any local friends with one I might borrow.


On the 16th you can try them out in the store or buy it and you have 14 days I think to return. Or 2nd hand market for the 1st one should get cheap soon.



ronalddheld said:


> I presume the new models are in Apple stores(for viewing)?


I asked and was told until the 16th. Not sure if ceramic is going to be available at all the stores to try on.


----------



## ronalddheld

I picked an IPhone model backordered, so no watch for me til maybe Christmas. Will visit an Apple store to look at the new models.


----------



## Greg Bell

I got one in the pipeline. Review in a few weeks. Black sport with black band. Ordering a leather band.


----------



## EvanMax

I have two on order that should be arriving in early October (yellow gold series 2 for me and rose gold series 2 for my wife, both 42mm)

now i I have to hunt down some straps that'll fit my giant wrists.


----------



## ronalddheld

By the time I buy one, I should have a good sense of how well they are received and function. Broken record, but too bad the ceramic is so expensive.


----------



## zetaplus93

Series 2 looks good, but I'll hang on to my launch version for now. Likely will upgrade with Series 3 or 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

AW 3 with LTE support would induce me to upgrade.


----------



## Fer Guzman

The bummer is 3 may not come out until another 2 years. But that should give them enough time to develop a cellular chip that doesn't consume as much battery.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> The bummer is 3 may not come out until another 2 years. But that should give them enough time to develop a cellular chip that doesn't consume as much battery.


My nearly opaque crystal ball says Apple want to do something revolutionary for the iPhone 8, so I think AW 3 might have cellular in at least one model next year.


----------



## Greg Bell

I really don't know what they could do that is revolutionary. I sort of feel like the whole "Apple used to innovate" thing is really just a product of click bait internet reviewers. What's great about Apple is their focus on simplification (which is something I feel like they are losing their way on). Back when Jobs was in charge, his drive towards minimalism was fairly brutal, but it was good in that it kept the designers focused on the best and simplest solutions.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I strongly doubt they will release a watch with new internals next year. But I hope you're right


----------



## j3T_

I ordered one, will be my first real smartwatch. I have a Garmin fitness tracker right now, but it doesn't work too well with the apps on mobile and it only shows notifications. Main reason for getting one is that my phone will be a size larger, so I hope I'll need to pull it out of my pocket less just for reading messages, alerts and whatnot . We'll see how much it cuts into the mechanical watch wearing time.


----------



## zetaplus93

Greg Bell said:


> I really don't know what they could do that is revolutionary. I sort of feel like the whole "Apple used to innovate" thing is really just a product of click bait internet reviewers. What's great about Apple is their focus on simplification (which is something I feel like they are losing their way on). Back when Jobs was in charge, his drive towards minimalism was fairly brutal, but it was good in that it kept the designers focused on the best and simplest solutions.


Apple is often misunderstood. They tend to make a revolutionary jump every few years, and in between those, they iterate like crazy.

So we're likely to see evolutionary steps with the AW for the next few iterations that, when you look at several revision's worth of change, will also seem revolutionary.


----------



## David Woo

just saw this new strap:


----------



## Greg Bell

I just got my shipped notice. I already have my charger and spare strap!


----------



## Greg Bell

Welp, had mine 5-6 days. It is really nice. All of my office calendars, etc are on Apple software so the sync-features are great. The activity apps are also good but honestly I am already losing interest in the workout app. I tend to just keep up with my heart rate with the heart rate monitor. It really isn't too bad for taking phone calls if you aren't around anyone (privacy). I am keeping the rubber strap, it is very comfortable.


----------



## ronalddheld

How often does it need to be rebooted?


----------



## MrDagon007

ronalddheld said:


> How often does it need to be rebooted?


Speaking only from my experience with the first version: almost never, if at all.


----------



## BarracksSi

Dagon said:


> Speaking only from my experience with the first version: almost never, if at all.


Same here. I did an extra reboot after updating to watchOS 3 only because I've read about others having battery issues (likely a runaway process somewhere). I'll turn it off if I plan to wear another watch instead, but that's very rare, too.


----------



## ronalddheld

I asked because with Android, I tend to reboot once a day.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Dagon said:


> Speaking only from my experience with the first version: almost never, if at all.


I haven't needed a reboot yet.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I asked because with Android, I tend to reboot once a day.


If I had to reboot any of my devices daily, I'd get rid of them.


----------



## scentedlead

I have 10 apps in my dock and through trial and error, I found one particular app with which the watch's battery drained faster and deleting it from my dock seems to have solved the probem. Sometimes, I do have to run it, so it shows up in my dock as a recent, and the eleventh app-but I just run another app to replace it.



BarracksSi said:


> If I had to reboot any of my devices daily, I'd get rid of them.


I remember way back when, friends on old versions of Windows who used to delete their registries. I had one friend delete their registry every day. Does that count?


----------



## T1meout

Judging by the length of this thread there doesn't appear to be much interest in the series 2. I give this forum another year before it's closed permanently.


----------



## MrDagon007

T1meout said:


> Judging by the length of this thread there doesn't appear to be much interest in the series 2. I give this forum another year before it's closed permanently.


Why would you care... first indications are that it sells quite well.


----------



## BarracksSi

Should see the forum at MacRumors.

(maybe not… bunch of whiny, reactionary idiots over there… some solid info pops up, but if you want an idea of what the general public knows about electronics…)


----------



## Fer Guzman

T1meout said:


> Judging by the length of this thread there doesn't appear to be much interest in the series 2. I give this forum another year before it's closed permanently.


It ain't the forum with the least posts so doubt it. Did you also go to the montblanc forum and post the same thing?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I recorded the speaker ejecting water. It is a very cool feature. Unlike a regular watch though it doesn't seem you can just buy new seals. It's in slow motion so the sound is the speaker doing it's thing. Per the watch manual "Water resistance is not a permanent condition and may diminish over time. Apple Watch cannot be rechecked or resealed for water resistance."


----------



## ronalddheld

I doubt that Apple is going to abandon the watch, any more than IPhones. Number of posts is not indicative of quality of content.


----------



## scentedlead

Fer Guzman said:


> I recorded the speaker ejecting water. It is a very cool feature. Unlike a regular watch though it doesn't seem you can just buy new seals. It's in slow motion so the sound is the speaker doing it's thing. Per the watch manual "Water resistance is not a permanent condition and may diminish over time. Apple Watch cannot be rechecked or resealed for water resistance."


Hm. Sealing a smartwatch is closer to sealing a cell phone than sealing a traditional watch-and I don't think I've ever heard of anyone having their phone checked and resealed.

I guess the questions worth money is: How long can these watches last? vs. How long does Apple expect people to keep their watch-sized computer?


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> Hm. Sealing a smartwatch is closer to sealing a cell phone than sealing a traditional watch-and I don't think I've ever heard of anyone having their phone checked and resealed.
> I guess the questions worth money is: How long can these watches last? vs. How long does Apple expect people to keep their watch-sized computer?


Apple might want you to upgrade your watch with every new version, most likely for the revenue


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> I guess the questions worth money is: How long can these watches last? vs. How long does Apple expect people to keep their watch-sized computer?


Apple stops supporting their hardware about 6-7 years out, usually because they can't get parts from their suppliers anymore.

Users find ways to keep their gear running, though. Even the obsoleted iPod Classic can be repurposed with an SSD drive with the right know-how. More complicated things like laptops end up in special uses only because technologies (like webpage standards) leave them on the dust.

[adding on] That being said, you can still use the original iPhone, even though it won't go past iOS 3; or continue using any of the iPods, provided you find a way to plug in the oldest FireWire models.


----------



## dawiz

Bought an Apple Watch 2 before the 2 week business trip I'm still on. I was expecting a crapload of messages, so I kind of didn't want to pull out my phone every 5 minutes. It's decent. Doesn't look great but also not like complete a** like some other smart watches. It does the trick. I don't have to worry about getting it wet, it counts my steps, which is a bonus, and it keeps me up-to-date as I hurry from meeting to meeting (and during meetings  but now I'm looking forward to wearing my mechanical watches again when I'm back home. It'll mostly be resting on the charger from now on, until my next trip, I reckon. It's far better than the first iteration, which really sucked IMO (too slow, not water proof).


----------



## ronalddheld

No reason to give up wearing mechanicals for AWs and vice versa. Achievng a balance likely tskes effort.


----------



## wemedge

I just placed my order for the 42mm aluminium space grey model with the black woven nylon band.

My decision to try the Apple Watch stems from a desire to have day, date, weather, moon-phase, sunrise etc on one screen, in addition to the usual notifications. i'm also drawn to the various watch faces (Solar, Astronomy, and Motion-Jellyfish [related to my profession]). My favorite watches from my own collection are the Yes Zulu and World Watch, Glycine 24hr, various Pro-treks, and the Omega X-33, so to me the AW has a great attraction in terms of the amount of info that can be displayed. I'm aware that Suunto, etc., handle more specialized fitness functions better, but for my purposes, these functions on the AW should suffice. So to me the AW is still very much a horological piece, and will be rotation with my quartz and mechanical watches.


----------



## ronalddheld

Does anyone think AW2 will need to be ordered around Christmas time, versus buy it in a store?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Does anyone think AW2 will need to be ordered around Christmas time, versus buy it in a store?


I think you'd be able to find them in-store by then. The Nike models won't be shipping until late October, but they should be easily available by December, too.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> I think you'd be able to find them in-store by then. The Nike models won't be shipping until late October, but they should be easily available by December, too.


Thanks. Probably will get the aluminum case model versus the ceramic case one.


----------



## Bill R W

The AW2 looks potentially interesting to me as a watch that will keep and display very accurate time. It apparently has a thermo-compensated quartz movement (hopefully more accurate when running on its own than a normal quartz movement) and the ability to accurately synch time with either the network of Apple timeservers (using an iPhone) or GPS satellites (on its own without an iPhone). Does anyone know what battery life is like if you turn off Bluetooth, GPS and other notifications, using them only when you want to synch time? I would expect it would improve. Getting several days or even a week of use without the need to charge it would make it more attractive as a watch. Morgenwerk makes the only other watches that I am aware of that have thermo-compensated quartz movements that synch time with GPS satellites, but they cost 1400 euros or so.


----------



## ronalddheld

I have an AW2 test planned for standalone accuracy, but thought to leave it on the charger to avoid any battery drainage issues.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> Does anyone think AW2 will need to be ordered around Christmas time, versus buy it in a store?


I'm sure they will be in stores.


----------



## dantan

I pre-ordered my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ on the day that pre-orders opened. Just waiting for it to be delivered late this month.


----------



## ronalddheld

dantan said:


> I pre-ordered my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ on the day that pre-orders opened. Just waiting for it to be delivered late this month.


What are the expected period of times from preordering to delivery?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> What are the expected period of times from preordering to delivery?


When it was announced, the expected delivery for the Nike version was late October.

For the other models, it kinda varies, with the ceramic Edition being in shortest supply at the moment.


----------



## Greg Bell

I am seriously digging mine. Incredibly useful. I have chunked my fitbit and my phone spends a lot more time in my pocket. It has resulted in me getting a lot better battery life out of my phone. Further, I tend to get through the whole day and have more that 50% batt life on the watch before I put it on the night stand.

Here is my workday face:

Untitled by stoiclawyer, on Flickr

Here is my weekend face:

Untitled by stoiclawyer, on Flickr


----------



## dantan

I am expecting it to be delivered in the last couple of days of this month. I am not in a hurry. The only reason why I am purchasing this Watch is to wear it while I am out Running. My 2-year-old TomTom Runner Cardio GPS Watch is on its way out.



ronalddheld said:


> What are the expected period of times from preordering to delivery?


----------



## ronalddheld

Hopefully I will be able to walk into my Apple store and pick one up before Christmas.


----------



## j3T_

Greg Bell said:


> I am seriously digging mine. Incredibly useful. I have chunked my fitbit and my phone spends a lot more time in my pocket. It has resulted in me getting a lot better battery life out of my phone. Further, I tend to get through the whole day and have more that 50% batt life on the watch before I put it on the night stand.


Is that the aluminium one?


----------



## tpb11

As a lover of non-battery powered watches, I can't ever see owned an Apple watch. But I'd be curious to try it for a few days.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I saw the nike one in the store and the band looks pretty cool.


----------



## dantan

I received an email from Apple the other day, to inform me that my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ should be delivered to me on Friday, 28 October.


----------



## tpb11

I'm thinking about making the plunge. Do you like your Apple Watch v2? Did you replace your fancy watches with this, or is this just a complimentary piece?


----------



## BarracksSi

tpb11 said:


> I'm thinking about making the plunge. Do you like your Apple Watch v2? Did you replace your fancy watches with this, or is this just a complimentary piece?


I'm only keeping my other watches for two reasons:*

- If I want to wear a watch that doesn't need charging;
- Personal electronics are restricted at my new job.

* a third reason is that they're nearly all gifts and I would feel bad about selling them, but that's just a personal thing and not a practical reason


----------



## wemedge

tpb11 said:


> I'm thinking about making the plunge. Do you like your Apple Watch v2? Did you replace your fancy watches with this, or is this just a complimentary piece?


For me it's complementary. I intend to keep in in rotation. Just got the processing shipping notice, so hopefully my AW2 will arrive soon. Of course, while waiting I have added 2 Casios and 2 Timex watches to my collection. Enamoured with digitals at the moment.


----------



## ronalddheld

I am thinking about buying one in about a month. Not certain if it is the aluminum version or go all out for the ceramic one?


----------



## ronalddheld

Do Apple stores ever have sales on the watches?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Do Apple stores ever have sales on the watches?


Nope. Not Apple's method. People would wait until the next sale instead of just buying now. Screws with supply, too.


----------



## zetaplus93

There might be some discounts from other retailers like Best Buy, Target, etc or at least they might throw in a gift card or something. I'd consider waiting until Black Friday or Christmas since it's only about a month or so away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Right ^^^ Apple's been hesitant to let other retailers sell Apple gear because of the crazy discounts they give sometimes. Potential buyers would sit on the fence and wait for another sale, which makes stock move more slowly, which makes BB/Target/etc think, "Hmm, these aren't selling very fast, maybe we should put them on sale again," which triggers some more buyers, then others who missed the sale start waiting again...


----------



## ronalddheld

Good idea. I Will wait until Black Friday to Christmas eve.


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

I may get one, leaning towards it. I found that Esslinger sells an adapter so you can swap your regular bracelets and straps on it.

Apple Watch Universal Watch Band Adapter


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone take the course for the watch at an Apple store?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone take the course for the watch at an Apple store?


No; they have one?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> No; they have one?


in some Apple Stores they do. mine has the AW workshop plus two for the IPhone.


----------



## dantan

Received mine today!


----------



## searunn

dantan said:


> Received mine today!


Fantastic pick ordered one just like that it should arrive in a few days.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

I actually purchased mine primarily to be my Running GPS Watch, to replace my TomTom Runner Cardio GPS Watch.

I shall be putting it through its paces this weekend.



searunn said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic pick ordered one just like that it should arrive in a few days.
Click to expand...


----------



## dantan

More pictures.


----------



## arogle1stus

All that rigamarole just to wear a Smart Watch? 
Thanks but no thanks
Not interested in helping Billy Gates make another
beezillion dollars!
But if Smart Watches float yer boat? Go for one.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ronalddheld

arogle1stus said:


> All that rigamarole just to wear a Smart Watch?
> Thanks but no thanks
> Not interested in helping Billy Gates make another
> beezillion dollars!
> But if Smart Watches float yer boat? Go for one.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


What does Bill Gates have to do with any current smartwatches?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> What does Bill Gates have to do with any current smartwatches?


He doesn't know.

All the years of smoking weed on the rails has taken its toll.


----------



## DougFNJ

I'll write a full review in a separate thread, but I found a Space Black Series 2 at an Apple Store near my work. I purchased online to pickup at store Friday on my lunch break.

I had the original Space Black and purchased the Space Black SS bracelet at a great deal on Ebay. First impressions are that this watch is what the original Apple Watch should had been. It is quicker, more responsive, and so long as GPS isn't on, battery life has been great! It is slightly thicker, ever so slightly heavier. It of course looks as good as the original.

Just a tip, if you are looking to purchase one at a store vs the long delays online, check out Stock photos, royalty-free images & video clips | iStock and use the dropdown boxes to find the one you are looking for.

Here are some shots....


----------



## dantan

Some photos.


----------



## ronalddheld

Since an Apple store gives no discounts, does it matter when to buy between black Friday and Christmas Eve?


----------



## scentedlead

Target sometimes offers store giftcards with purchase of Apple product, if you wanna wait and take a chance.

I dunno bout Christmas, but I usually see such offers right around new product announcements, and that kind of sale is probably to clear out old stock before or as the new stock arrives.

I remember seeing gift card promos and sales last Christmas, but I wonder how much of that was stores using the AW as a loss leader to drive traffic in.


----------



## dantan

Bought an Apple Woven Fabric Strap for my Apple Watch series 2 Nike+.


----------



## valmak

Really enjoying the new apple watch. The brighter screen really pops and looks so good.


----------



## wemedge

Really enjoying mine as well. It's become quite convenient for me to get my mail and message notifications, plus I like the ability to have either "analog" or digital time displays with different features, to suit my needs. The AW2 won't replace traditional watches for me, but fertainly has earned a place in my collection. I find it really satisfying.


----------



## dantan

Still happy with mine ten days into my ownership experience.


----------



## ronalddheld

Any digital faces displaying seconds?


----------



## dantan

Not that I am aware.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Any digital faces displaying seconds?


Activity Digital does:


----------



## ronalddheld

Too bad. Looking to join the club, soon.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Too bad. Looking to join the club, soon.


Activity Digital is a regular face; it's not like the Workout display. You can set it up with three complications, too.


----------



## fdnyems1

TaTaToothy if you are not sure if you would like it and want to try it first,I would recommend you buying it from,Home Shopping Network or QVC .They give you a thirty day trial period .Within that time if you don't like the product you can return it for a full refund . Usually around the holidays they give you more time to return the item till Jan. first . Let me know how it works out for you .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Activity Digital is a regular face; it's not like the Workout display. You can set it up with three complications, too.


I will try to remember that. 
Cannot convince myself the cost of the ceramic is worth it.


----------



## scentedlead

And for someone who’s not a fan of Activity Digital? What I’ve been doing is pressing in the crown to get the app finder.

The clock app is the anchor of the wall of apps, and its icon displays the seconds with a sweeping hand—kinda like the clock app’s icon in iOS.


----------



## ronalddheld

Looking for a digital display of hh:mm:as. 
Off to the Store to see what watches are in stock


----------



## arogle1stus

Daughter Carolyn just bought an Apple Watch.
Thinking about disowning and cutting her outta my last will and testament.
She's definitely not an ole school mechanical hand cranker fan like me!

X traindriver Art


----------



## Snoweagle

No Series 2 for me though, sticking with my first gen.


----------



## ronalddheld

My store is out of the one I want. Will have to keep checking.
Edit: after thinking it over after lunch, I decided to go to the SS model. Bought it but did not initialize the watch yet.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> My store is out of the one I want. Will have to keep checking.
> Edit: after thinking it over after lunch, I decided to go to the SS model. Bought it but did not initialize the watch yet.


Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha.... converted another one... Five more and Tim Cook sends me a toaster...


----------



## PaleSkinnySwede

I've ordered an Apple Watch series 2. It'll be here within 2-3 weeks they told me. Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha.... converted another one... Five more and Tim Cook sends me a toaster...


A smart toaster from Apple?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> A smart toaster from Apple?


Oh god no, just a basic one. 

Then again, a HomeKit-certified toaster would meet tighter security requirements than a typical Internet Of Things device&#8230;


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Oh god no, just a basic one.
> 
> Then again, a HomeKit-certified toaster would meet tighter security requirements than a typical Internet Of Things device&#8230;


I was thinking of a Homekit toaster.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I was thinking of a Homekit toaster.


Here's why I brought up HomeKit --
http://iphone.appleinsider.com/arti...ts-benefits-of-apples-secure-homekit-platform

Then again, for a good laugh about any and all internet-connected cookware, follow a Twitter feed called "Internet of S***" (without the "***").


----------



## ronalddheld

I suppose it will take care few days to set up the watch the way I can.


----------



## wemedge

Glad you got it! I don't regret mine. It's become very useful for my daily tasks. I love it. I still wear my regular watches on weekend, etc., but the AW2 is great for time, notifications, timers, weather and other such functions.


----------



## Greg Bell

A few months in and mine has pretty much put my Omega AT into retirement. I am sure I will get tired of it but so far it has been fantastic. If you run apple stuff at work (email, calendar etc) then you really need it.


----------



## wemedge

Greg Bell said:


> A few months in and mine has pretty much put my Omega AT into retirement. I am sure I will get tired of it but so far it has been fantastic. If you run apple stuff at work (email, calendar etc) then you really need it.


For me that is the biggest problem with the Apple Watch.  It's become hard to do without for day-to-day wear. I find myself wanting to wear my "regular" watches, but the practical appeal of the AW frequently wins.


----------



## dantan

Who is purchasing one of these?!


----------



## BarracksSi

dantan said:


> Who is purchasing one of these?!


I'm not, mainly because I don't have a coffee table for it.

Some perspective here:
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/11/15/coffee-table-book-prices


----------



## Robert801

Congratulations on that!


----------



## BarracksSi

Robert801 said:


> Congratulations on that!


Boosting your post count, I see. Whatcha getting ready to sell?


----------



## ronalddheld

Hermes to release limited Apple Watch band for Thanksgiving


----------



## ronalddheld

AW discounts tomorrow.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone get any black Friday deals?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone get any black Friday deals?


Does a Fossil watch box at 60% off count?


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> Does a Fossil watch box at 60% off count?


Fossil makes watch boxes? But wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> Fossil makes watch boxes? But wow, that is a great deal!


Still more expensive than some of the ones I've seen on eBay and Amazon, and I wish the pillows were more plush to fill the slots more snugly. But when the wife says, "Do you want it?" the correct answer is always "yes."


----------



## Osiride906

Where can i buy it from a reasonable price?


----------



## ronalddheld

Osiride906 said:


> Where can i buy it from a reasonable price?


What is your idea of a reasonable price and for which model?


----------



## njb242

ronalddheld said:


> What is your idea of a reasonable price and for which model?


My follow-up would be, of i'm looking to buy the 38mm in space grey, is there anywhere where I can expect to pay less than the $369 MSRP?


----------



## ronalddheld

njb242 said:


> My follow-up would be, of i'm looking to buy the 38mm in space grey, is there anywhere where I can expect to pay less than the $369 MSRP?


Maybe a pre Christmas sale?


----------



## Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^ "Partly cloudy by and by" -- which app's complication is that?


----------



## Chibatastic

BarracksSi said:


> ^^^ "Partly cloudy by and by" -- which app's complication is that?


It's called "carrot weather".


----------



## SaMaster14

Chibatastic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fellow Bimmer buddy! Haha

Series 2 - Stainless Steel - 42mm - black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

SaMaster14 said:


> Fellow Bimmer buddy! Haha
> 
> Series 2 - Stainless Steel - 42mm - black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
Cheers from the road 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

No car, so cannot top those photos.


----------



## Chibatastic

ronalddheld said:


> No car, so cannot top those photos.


How about a bike?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Sorry have not ridden a bike in a long time.


----------



## Chibatastic

blx said:


> I am contemplating the purchase but am not sure I can commit to leaving my other watches out in the cold.


If you end up with the Apple, there's no reason you need to stop wearing your other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge

blx said:


> I am contemplating the purchase but am not sure I can commit to leaving my other watches out in the cold.


My own experience, and yours may differ, is this:

When I first got it, I wore it exclusively to get used to functions, and because it's a neat piece of gear. The notifications, weather, etc., are very useful to me as I go about my work. I like my "traditional" watches too much to stop wearing them, of course, so depending on the day, I might wear either, or both (AW2 on my left wrist).

Sounds silly (and probably is), but it works for me. I still get the tap-tap of texts and email, and the satisfaction of my latest favorite timepiece on my left wrist. If it's a quiet day and i don't anticipate many notifications, I'll just wear my regular watch. But i view them as complementary.

More choices, is how I see it.

At least, that's how I justify buying the Apple Watch 2 AND 2 Squales back-to-back... 

[IMG_0445_zpsayyirrdo.jpg.html]


----------



## ronalddheld

I see the AW as another watch to work into the rotation.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone update to WatchOS 3.1.1? I just upgraded my Iphone to 10.2.


----------



## Chibatastic

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone update to WatchOS 3.1.1? I just upgraded my Iphone to 10.2.


????
Got it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone update to WatchOS 3.1.1? I just upgraded my Iphone to 10.2.


Did the upgrade force a reset on your oscillator test?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

rationaltime said:


> Did the upgrade force a reset on your oscillator test?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


No because I set it to airplane mode. No way for it to know as well as BT is off on my IPhone.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> No because I set it to airplane mode. No way for it to know as well as BT is off on my IPhone.


It's not connecting to wifi?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> It's not connecting to wifi?


No WiFi at home, although after my previous post, I knew someone would ask. Charger is warm which I do not understand for a fully charged watch.


----------



## Chibatastic

rationaltime said:


> Did the upgrade force a reset on your oscillator test?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I upgraded without turning anything off and didn't notice anything reset.


----------



## ronalddheld

Chibatastic said:


> I upgraded without turning anything off and didn't notice anything reset.


You did not reboot at all during the os upgrade process?


----------



## Chibatastic

Not proactively, I set it on the charger next to my phone and came back to it updated to the latest os.


----------



## ronalddheld

I would not think to have an external data connection so as not to accidentally get a time update.


----------



## Taerid

Do you guys think wearing a diver on one wrist and an Apple watch on the other wrist is acceptable?


----------



## BarracksSi

Taerid said:


> Do you guys think wearing a diver on one wrist and an Apple watch on the other wrist is acceptable?


If you ask me,...

Nope.


----------



## ronalddheld

Taerid said:


> Do you guys think wearing a diver on one wrist and an Apple watch on the other wrist is acceptable?


For a watch GTG, sure. Not for the rest of the world.


----------



## Chibatastic

Taerid said:


> Do you guys think wearing a diver on one wrist and an Apple watch on the other wrist is acceptable?


Totally acceptable but you have to be comfortable with it. I have in the past but it didn't *feel *right.


----------



## Taerid

Do you guys think the series 2 is worth £100 more than the series 1? 

From what I know, the only differences are that the S2 has GPS, brighter screen and is water resistant. 

The S1 has been upgraded to have the same processor as the S2.


Thoughts?


----------



## Chibatastic

Taerid said:


> Do you guys think the series 2 is worth £100 more than the series 1?
> 
> From what I know, the only differences are that the S2 has GPS, brighter screen and is water resistant.
> 
> The S1 has been upgraded to have the same processor as the S2.
> 
> Thoughts?


Absolutely, it's now more of a complete smartwatch in version 2. The water resistance alone is worth it for me. Brighter screen makes it legible in direct sunlight. Longer lasting battery to compensate for GPS. Said GPS is nice if you want to go without phone or are traveling abroad. I have no hesitation bringing the new Apple Watch with me on vacation now. It's got everything covered. I feel they kept S1 to compete with lower cost alternatives from other companies. So yeah, spending the extra £100 is a no brainer imo.

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray

My new Nike Apple Watch 2 -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

What's with the WatchOS 3.1.1 update? It has been pulled, due to some users experiencing 'bricking' of their Apple Watches. I never got the opportunity to update my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+.


----------



## BarracksSi

dantan said:


> What's with the WatchOS 3.1.1 update? It has been pulled, due to some users experiencing 'bricking' of their Apple Watches. I never got the opportunity to update my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+.


You mostly answered your own question.

My Series "0" hasn't gotten the update yet, either. Not gonna sweat it.


----------



## dantan

I just like updating things!

What's with taking such a long time to end Runs?

Each time I finish my Run, I have to touch "X" to end my Runs and it takes a few touches and quite a few seconds, before my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ finishes timing it.



BarracksSi said:


> You mostly answered your own question.
> 
> My Series "0" hasn't gotten the update yet, either. Not gonna sweat it.


----------



## ronalddheld

What is the use in taking an update if it bricks your phone ?


----------



## Snoweagle

dantan said:


> What's with the WatchOS 3.1.1 update? It has been pulled, due to some users experiencing 'bricking' of their Apple Watches. I never got the opportunity to update my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+.





BarracksSi said:


> You mostly answered your own question.
> 
> My Series "0" hasn't gotten the update yet, either. Not gonna sweat it.


Glad that you didn't update as the bricking on 3.1.1 affects mainly Series 2 watches.

My first gen AW got updated to 3.1.1 on the day it was released. So far so good, works fine!


----------



## Greg Bell

I am several months in. I am sad to say my Apple watch has completely displaced my Omega AT. It has no scratches on the case but I do have a scratch on the crystal. I am getting more than two days out of mine. I use the heart and cal functions constantly. I would like to find a good steps app.


----------



## dawiz

Greg Bell said:


> I am several months in. I am sad to say my Apple watch has completely displaced my Omega AT. It has no scratches on the case but I do have a scratch on the crystal. I am getting more than two days out of mine. I use the heart and cal functions constantly. I would like to find a good steps app.


What's wrong with the built-in Apple Health app? Counts steps like a charm 

For me, the Apple Watch remains one of my many watches. I wear it perhaps 3-4 times a month, usually on days when I have a lot of meetings, to keep on top of the appointments. I still can't imagine making this my main watch. Normally I wear one of my mechanical watches + a Fitbit one


----------



## Bill R W

dawiz said:


> What's wrong with the built-in Apple Health app? Counts steps like a charm
> 
> For me, the Apple Watch remains one of my many watches. I wear it perhaps 3-4 times a month, usually on days when I have a lot of meetings, to keep on top of the appointments. I still can't imagine making this my main watch. Normally I wear one of my mechanical watches + a Fitbit one


Just received an Apple Watch Two as a gift. Like it so far.

It would be nice if you could show steps on the watch faces as a complication. It does not appear that you can do so, at least with the Utility and Activity Digital faces I have been using so far (although Activity Digital shows calories from moving, exercise minutes, and hours with some standing and moving). My Garmin Tactix Bravo (a Fenix 3 variant) will show steps on a numbers of its watch faces.

Does the Apple health app need the iPhone to counts steps or flights of stairs? Or can it do that counting on the watch on a standalone basis?

I also gave been using a Fitbit one along with my other watches to count steps.


----------



## BarracksSi

There's an app or three to show steps as a complication. I forget which they are; I could go look later.


----------



## Bill R W

BarracksSi said:


> There's an app or three to show steps as a complication. I forget which they are; I could go look later.


Thanks. I'll look around for them.


----------



## Bill R W

BarracksSi said:


> There's an app or three to show steps as a complication. I forget which they are; I could go look later.


Pedometer ++ seems to do it. Thanks.


----------



## BarracksSi

Bill R W said:


> Pedometer ++ seems to do it. Thanks.


Heh -- I have Pedometer ++ and forgot about it.


----------



## oztech

Joined the club Christmas just late posting it.


----------



## ronalddheld

Finally wearing my watch. Have not remembered to take a wrist shot.


----------



## Greg Bell

It is finally starting to lose it's charm. I am starting to wear my Omega again on the weekends. I love the general usefulness of it, and I can tell you, the find my phone button has probably save a full day of time looking for my phone. LOL


----------



## georgegervin44

I purchased the V2 Nike mainly for running. Haven't really jumped in on all day wear mainly bc I don't want to supplant my other watches. =)


----------



## ronalddheld

Would us owners trade up to AW3 for an incremental upgrade?


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> Would us owners trade up to AW3 for an incremental upgrade?


I would definitely trade up. I'm pretty sure the AW3 won't be incremental. I expect a cell phone chip or a new sensor. Even if it wasn't though, I'd upgrade.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> I would definitely trade up. I'm pretty sure the AW3 won't be incremental. I expect a cell phone chip or a new sensor. Even if it wasn't though, I'd upgrade.


Please cell phone radios!!


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Would us owners trade up to AW3 for an incremental upgrade?


I tend to be one of those that updates my gadgets annually. With the Apple Watch though, not as easy of a no brainer to say that this early with no photo leaks. If they make it too thin, or change the design to drastically, I don't know if I would or not. I like the design as it looks now, too thin may change that. Then again if they go thinner and make the display larger, who knows?


----------



## Snoweagle

Reporting in! Though a bit late for the AW S2 as I was forced to upgrade after my original AW's back sensor panel kept dislodging after two replacements. This morning's it came off for the third time so that's it for the original AW.


----------



## tissot_pt

Hi, I have Apple Watch 2 black model with nylon strap. 

I've wearing it since the first day I bought it and I don't regret it. 

Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

Here is a quick pic of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I only wear mine on my Runs, but it is still very much as part of my Watch collection.


----------

